# Bulls at Indiana, 7PM, 10-27-04



## Good Hope (Nov 27, 2002)

Artest v. Nocioni
Deng v. Bender
Chandler v. Oneal
Hinrich v. Jamal T.

Some interesting matchups. Do you think the fighting spirit carries over to today's game?

I guess yes, for about a half, until we start losing big. Then, they lay down and wimper.

Ind. 96
Bulls 80


----------



## PC Load Letter (Jun 29, 2002)

I wonder if Tyson will play tonight. Has that been talked about? My hunch is they'll hold him out if he's still at all sick. I also want to see how the team responds after the Washington game.

Nocioni vs. Artest is just asking for another fight. Is there any different between the two, outside of Artest being a little quicker? Nocioni's sort-of a Ron-Ron Lite. Good times.

The idiot in me is saying the Bulls will surprise and win tonight and go into the regular season on high note (which is where the high note ends when we realize Jared Reiner is our starting center). Ugh.


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

Artest v. Nocioni.

Ding

Ding

Ding


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

I hope your both teams sakes Nocioni doesnt set Artest off.
Not only would Artest rip Nocioni apart, he would probably also get himself in trouble again, and thats the last way he needs to end pre season.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>R-Star</b>!
> I hope your both teams sakes Nocioni doesnt set Artest off.
> Not only would Artest rip Nocioni apart, he would probably also get himself in trouble again, and thats the last way he needs to end pre season.


Especially when Artest is on many of our fantasy teams...:curse:


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

From the DirecTV programming guide (highlight Ch 722)

Bulls @ Pacers 

NBA LEAGUE PASS FP: Chicago Bulls at Indiana Pacers. Gametime 8pm ET 10/27. Call 1-800-GET-SPORTS to order or for more information. FREE PREVIEW (10/10/04 - 11/9/04). Blackouts may apply in Chicago and Indiana.

----------------

Hopefully they won't black us out...


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

i'm not sure about this one. would be great if we can keep the fire in the belly and win the final preseason game....

...but i really came on this thread to say:

PC LOAD LETTER your avatar is hilarious!

:laugh:


----------



## Philo (Feb 13, 2003)

Word up...


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Bulls down 15-2 to start... that's not too promising


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TomBoerwinkle#1</b>!
> From the DirecTV programming guide (highlight Ch 722)
> 
> Bulls @ Pacers
> ...



Cox Cable here in DC doesn't appear to be showing it


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

i'm listening. indiana feed from nba.com

we are being schooled.

17-10

hinrich out with the bruised thigh.

right now it's:

AD
deng
reiner
duhon
ben


:no: 

chicago on a mini-run. 5pts.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

22-15 after Q1.

Whoever has been saying we play better with Curry on the bench is starting to look smart to me..


----------



## Chicago N VA (Oct 31, 2003)

I am watching it on Directv.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

These guys ****ing suck.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

OK, that's something different... Eddy comes out for the 3rd quarter and hits 4 of 4 shots and sinks a free throw. 9 points so far


----------



## Cocoa Rice Krispies (Oct 10, 2004)

*Mid-3rd quarter*

Well, the refs are swallowing their whistles a little bit, so the Bulls are making it interesting. :yes: 

I think guys like Nocioni need to stop trying to take so many charges on the road. They just go flopping to the floor and it looks kind of strange... they don't get those kinds of calls on the road, so why try?


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mikedc</b>!
> These guys ****ing suck.


Forget the results for a second -- how is the cut of everyone's jib? Is everyone clean behind the ears? Do they appear to be saying "please" and "thank you" in the huddle? Are they generously tipping the clubhouse attendants and holding open doors for ladies and women?

And most importantly, are they "playing the right way?"


----------



## Machinehead (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ScottMay</b>!
> 
> 
> Forget the results for a second -- how is the cut of everyone's jib? Is everyone clean behind the ears? Do they appear to be saying "please" and "thank you" in the huddle? Are they generously tipping the clubhouse attendants and holding open doors for ladies and women?
> ...


You dog 

I was just about to enquire how the cut of everyone's jib was looking 

And whether the team had reached consensus for one to excuse onself from the huddle if they had the urge to pass flatulence


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG

Our season !!!!


----------



## FrankTheTank (Jun 25, 2004)

great. first curry gets suspended for 2 games and now chandler hurts his back again. ****in poop *** monkey fart!


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>F.Jerzy</b>!
> 
> 
> You dog
> ...


I am thoroughly enjoying the "jib" shtick and foresee it sustaining me through the first month of the regular season, maybe even until after the circus trip.

I also plan to work in some new material involving Scott Skiles's halftime routine, which clearly comprises the screening of gladiator pictures, thigh-high motorcycle boots, and scratchy wool towels.


----------



## Cocoa Rice Krispies (Oct 10, 2004)

*Uh oh*

And Chandler limps off the court...  I didn't see the play; what happened?


----------



## PC Load Letter (Jun 29, 2002)

Tyson just tried to go for a block on Stephen Jackson and was somehow undercut by Jackson and fell STRAIGHT DOWN on his back and was writhing in pain on the floor for a few minutes.

He couldn't walk off on his own power and actually seemed to be limping on his right leg. But, it certainly appears to be his back. It looked horrible. :no:


----------



## LIBlue (Aug 17, 2002)

*Chandler took a horrible fall*

That did not look good. I assume he is done for a while, and I hope it is not a series back injury.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Well **** me... time to get out the booz


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>FrankTheTank</b>!
> great. first curry gets suspended for 2 games and now chandler hurts his back again. ****in poop *** monkey fart!


What do you mean ? I thought he only got a flu !


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

I think Stephen Jackson bumped Tyson while he was in the air, on his back and he started to fall high up in the air... He landed straight down with his back parrallel to the ground.

I'll video cap this tragedy.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

Luck is the residue of design.

Frankly, knowing now that Curry's weight loss was purely cosmetic and he isn't about to break out, knowing now that Ben Gordon is in no way, shape, or form ready to contribute this year, knowing that our frontline depth is very sketchy, and knowing now that we have absolutely no scoring off the bench, would it be so horrible if Tyson were out for the season?

I'm really beginning to think the best thing that can happen to the Bulls is another horrifying 15-20 win season -- whatever it takes to be bad enough to hold on to next year's number one. Don't bring back Curry and sign Chandler to something dirt cheap (injury-prone discount). Get a new GM and coach in next year and just hope for the best.

Where is that train wreck picture thread again?


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

bruised right hip.


----------



## LIBlue (Aug 17, 2002)

*It looked really bad*

He landed flat on his back, and was in considerable pain on the ground. He was helped up, and he got up akwardly at best. He was helped off the court, limping. When he fell, his leg was also at a strange angle on the ground. It could be a back injury, a hip injury, or a leg injury, but damn it looked bad for Chandler.

This team is just snake bitten.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ScottMay</b>!
> 
> 
> I am thoroughly enjoying the "jib" shtick and foresee it sustaining me through the first month of the regular season, maybe even until after the circus trip.
> ...


That's definitely Playing the Right Way<sup>TM</sup>


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

anyone want pbp?


----------



## LIBlue (Aug 17, 2002)

*Flippng between the Red Sox and Bulls*

Did they say it was a brusied right hip?


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Duhon leads a break to Eddy for the transition dunk. nice dunk

Farmer shoots MISS. Eddy boards

Ben fakes the pass and shoots. Short floater. MISS

8:10 79-62 Pacers


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Eddy, Ben, Pargo, Harrington Piatkowski on the floor

Farmer falls down. Ben trips him up. 4 on Ben.

Farmer to inbounds. Jones posts up to farmer. Piatkowski steals it

pargo shoots Three. MISS

Wright miss. 

Pargo to Eddy (no look) Eddy lays it in.

Edwards posts up and turn around jumper GOOD

Piatkowski shoots a long three top of the key

6:24 TIMEOUT

Bulls 67 Pacers 81


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

That mothe****er Jakson, should go down! I don’t care about score any more!

Now it is very clear that 60% of our losses were because of physical play of our opponents. When Tyson was in the air, why no one from his teammates was protecting him from the possible contact?

We need to replace Skiles immediately, and hire Mike Tyson for the rest of the season!


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Bulls96</b>!
> That mothe****er Jakson, should go down! I don’t care about score any more!
> 
> Now it is very clear that 60% of our losses were because of physical play of our opponents. When Tyson was in the air, why no one from his teammates was protecting him from the possible contact?
> ...


:laugh:


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

22 pts for Eddy.

Bulls in a two three zone. Farmer shoots three. MISS

Harrington downlow. out to Pargo for three. MISS

Pargo hangs fires GOOD. off a screen.

Piatkowski steals and saves the ball. CARRY by Pargo?

half court pressure.

Easy layin by Farmer

Eddy throws in to Piatkowski cutting baseline. BAD PASS EDDY

Eddy rebounds Pargo jumper MISS.

3 pointer for Farmer

Gordon passes to Harrington jumper MISS

Indiana misses but gets the o board.

Edwards fadeaway jumphook GOOD

88-69 3:21

Offensive foul Eddy (his 5th.) Eddy is out. Tommy Smith in


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Pargo, Smith, Piatkowski, Ben, Reiner in.

Piatkowski layup MISS

Offensive foul Wright.

TO 

88-69 Pacers 2:49.

who cares anymore. I'm done.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

At least we see some moxie out of Eddy 8 boards, 2 assists.

The 5 TOs still suck, but oh well.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

I'm watching the world series. Why am i watching this?


----------



## Shinky (Feb 4, 2004)

Just a piss poor effort. No doubt about it. We cut the lead down to 8, then I swear everything changed once Deng came out. The Pacers just abused Piatkowski like a freaking rook!


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Chandler falling


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Skiles postgame


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Looks like Curry had a nutcrushingly good game.


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

Just caught the 4th Q...

Eddy was getting worked by some white dude named Edwards. 4 years in the league, seeking a max contract, potential, blah blah blah and still can't play a lick of defense.

Is there a worse defensive starting center in the league? Someone please name one!


----------



## Machinehead (Jun 12, 2002)

Did anyone strap it on ?

Maybe this is a new half time routine Steve Schwald can work on involving the Luvabulls and whoever is on our Injury List at the time


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>F.Jerzy</b>!
> Did anyone strap it on ?
> 
> Maybe this is a new half time routine Steve Schwald can work on involving the Luvabulls and whoever is on our Injury List at the time


It appears the Pacers did. Oh, that doesn't count, does it?


----------

